# Seiko Skx007



## therocs (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Folks,

Not posted for quite a while, but have not lost my interest in watches. Anyway I fancy a divers watch for everyday wear, namely above Seiko from Roy. However I have little skinny girly wrists and so do not want a monster watch. Can anyone tell me the case diameter and lug tip to tip measurements of the SKX007 please? I would also be grateful for any advice, thoughts on any alternative divers at around the same price.

Thanks,

Regards,

Steve.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Steve

Latest models are 41mm by 45.6mm by 12 mm thick

Watch out for fakes on e-pray

The O&W divers are not over large and dont stand as high on your wrist, the Seiko is quite a lump IMHO


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Steve,

It is quite a big watch. It's 4.5cm across including the crown and the same from lug to lug and 1.5cm deep aprox. For a smaller case have you looked at the O&W divers? a lot less watch on your wrist. Both great watches imo.

MIKE..


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I also have skinny wrists and wear a 007 regularly. I think they are fantastic watches and wouldn't be without one in my collection (I actually have 2







). I don't think they look too big when worn - the size being disguised to a degree by the crown being at 4. There is also a mid-sized version which I think is about 38/40mm in diameter - but exactly the same otherwise - so if you are still put off by the size then Roy may possibly be able to find you one of these.

There's absolutely nothing wrong with the O & W series of divers but I like the Seiko better because it's an original design (with an excellent in house movement) that has features which can be traced back to earlier Seiko divers watches. If you end up not liking it you'll easily be able to sell it on.

I say go for it - but then I would because I'm a big fan of these watches (as you may have noticed







)


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I have 6 inch wrists and you do get used to the larger diameter. I wear a Black Monster. As has been stated the O&W is a bit smaller, but not too small. I also have a Glycine Combat that is in my opinion the perfect size for smaller wrists. They are a little more pricey, but wasn't someone around here selling a used one?


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Steve

The 007 is a class watch and I would recomend the rubber strap, if you can get it.

If you are worried about size, consider this,










Which is only a little smaller and, because of its slightly different case, has a lower profile when worn. Roy has some in his site and that is where mine came from.

Or you could wait until those new Seiko divers come on stream.

Any sign of them Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No sorry,


----------



## therocs (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks everyone







I learned my lesson buying from ebay with my Seiko chronograph, and got off quite lightly, but would never buy from ebay again. However I did look at the Seikos there and noticed that several different sellers had a picture of a watch back with the same serial number. Plaguerism with the photo or something more sinister I don't know. Can U more enlightened watch enthusiasts tell which are the fakes?, must admit other than the serial number being the same they look identical to the ones on RTL (well to me







).

Regards and thanks again,

Steve.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Can U more enlightened watch enthusiasts tell which are the fakes?,


The best way to tell is buy the ones from RLT.... they of course wont be fakes....

Hope you get one, I have a 6309 diver like the ones Roys got for sale and I love it...Its wearing one of Roys PVD Rhino straps which look the business IMHO....

Good luck









Jason


----------



## therocs (Feb 24, 2003)

"I learned my lesson buying from ebay with my Seiko chronograph, and got off quite lightly, but would never buy from ebay again.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I know what you meen Steve, there are frequent discusions on a seiko forum that discuss the problem of fakes, it seems as if they are getting better at it unfortunately







especialy as it cant be too hard to get legit dials and hands and put em on crap movements ...only way i suppose is look at movements?

Jason


----------



## Kenny (Feb 25, 2003)

Steve

I've got 7in wrists and have 8 of the various Seiko divers watches and they look just great..not too big at all.

I cannot recommend them enough and the Seiko lume is something else!!









Go for it...you won't regret the purchase.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Interesting discution here about the wrist size. I also have a 6.5'' wrist size and I fancy a Glycine Incursore, but I'm not sure how it will look like on my wrist.









I'm afraid of big watches. I have a SchwarzEtienne chrono, the case is 39mm but looks to be the upper limit I can wear.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Stan has the same fears about big watches as well Adrian, skiiny wristed as well. I thought I'd never go above 38mm but I wear my 43mm RLT4 a lot and I love it, looks superb on. I'm 6 1/2 inches tight 7 loose if you know what I mean.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

You mean 6 3/4" then!!









1/4" bigger than mine!

Young tart asks lumberjack..................how big are you!?

4" luv........he replies!!

Is that ALL!!!................she retorts!!?

*FICK luv...FICK!!*


----------

